# Internet only slows down during the night



## Chummmleee (Mar 21, 2013)

I have time warner ultimate internet, which is suppose to be 50 down 5 up at the moment its 9:48 pm and i have 3 down and 5 up a tech guy came to my house to look at the wiring and he saw the wire was chewed through by some sort of animal & replaced it and said my problem should be fixed in fact it got worse i don't know what to do i cant get anything but them where i live


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 21, 2013)

It is probably everyone else in your area all clogging up the connection.  If the ISP has oversold their bandwidth your connection speed could tank at home when everyone gets off work and starts using the internet.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 21, 2013)

Chummmleee said:


> I have time warner ultimate internet, which is suppose to be 50 down 5 up at the moment its 9:48 pm and i have 3 down and 5 up a tech guy came to my house to look at the wiring and he saw the wire was chewed through by some sort of animal & replaced it and said my problem should be fixed in fact it got worse i don't know what to do i cant get anything but them where i live



I used to have Time Warner for Internet when I used to live in Plymouth, NH when I was I going to school. I was initially supposed to get 15mb down 1Mb up, but I was lucky to get 3mbit/256kbit. My signal was good and my network was fine but my speeds were always crap between 8:30am and 11:00pm, but I got more than what I was offered from midnight to 7am.

After bitching and moaning to time warning and getting 9 months worth of free internet out of them (since I was getting under 50% of what they were promising me,) they finally had to upgrade several nodes and eventually I was up to 20Mbit/1Mbit.

My advice is to call their support up again and tell them it's still crap despite a tech coming out and you want an advanced tech to come out. You have to schedule them a bit further out but it's worth it. It sounds like a nearby node that you're on is over-burdened but only they can figure that out for sure.



newtekie1 said:


> It is probably everyone else in your area all clogging up the connection.  If the ISP has oversold their bandwidth your connection speed could tank at home when everyone gets off work and starts using the internet.



TWC can be good but it depends on your area. I've see 30Mb/5Mb TWC work flawlessly on DOCSIS 3.0. They will start fixing things when they start having to give out free internet. I was also calling them once a month to make sure they were still working on it and to get my free month if my bandwidth was under 50%.


----------



## Chummmleee (Mar 21, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I used to have Time Warner for Internet when I used to live in Plymouth, NH when I was I going to school. I was initially supposed to get 15mb down 1Mb up, but I was lucky to get 3mbit/256kbit. My signal was good and my network was fine but my speeds were always crap between 8:30am and 11:00pm, but I got more than what I was offered from midnight to 7am.
> 
> After bitching and moaning to time warning and getting 9 months worth of free internet out of them (since I was getting under 50% of what they were promising me,) they finally had to upgrade several nodes and eventually I was up to 20Mbit/1Mbit.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice im having an "advanced tech crew" come out tomorrow and look at it, we'll see how that goes if not im going to start bitching till there's no return. I don't pay 100$ a month for 3 download speed


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 21, 2013)

Chummmleee said:


> Thanks for the advice im having an "advanced tech crew" come out tomorrow and look at it, we'll see how that goes if not im going to start bitching till there's no return. I don't pay 100$ a month for 3 download speed



Neither did I, that's why I got them to pay for 9 months of internet until they fixed it. I highly recommend getting on their case and jumping down their throat about it if they can't fix it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 21, 2013)

Be prepared for their Whole "run ispconfig" CMD prompt bullshit. They say"You have too many "listening connection" or some other bull, which CAN be true, but they are just trying to shirk the responsibility on to the consumer, or ANY other place other than on their end. I had this problem Not too long ago, and they wouldn't admit to the real problem, which was too many mouths @ the table. I live near UMass Amherst, which is a 5 college area, and So many students cause alot of Draw on the ISP. They need to Step up their Shit, or Move aside for another, better provider. Unfortunatelyy our choices as customers are VERY limited, So we're stuck with the crappy service, BUT My recommendation is like those previously posted. Get on their Cases, and make them Deduct Your bill. I've gotten MANY free months. I PAY for 50 up/5Down, and am lucky to see 40 up/ and 4 down. Good luck with the struggle.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 21, 2013)

jboydgolfer said:


> 50 down/5 up, and am lucky to see 40 down/ and 4 up. Good luck with the struggle.


I corrected you, but TWC is usually pretty good at cutting you a deal if they're not doing their job. It's better than dealing with Comcast when they're too slow, that's for sure. I'm lucky that Comcast gives me everything I'm supposed to have plus more.

I hate to rub it in, but I'm supposed to be getting 12/3 from Comcast and this is what I get.




If you have a Motorola Surfboard you can login the modem by going here: http://192.168.100.1
That way you can check the signal but just calling the people at TWC can check that remotely.


----------



## martinkaren77 (Apr 11, 2013)

I think because of heavy load, your internet connection is getting slow. Almost all people are using internet late night and it slow down the internet connections.


----------

